# Planning my first Aquascape



## Nomad67 (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi all, i am planning to do a 55Gal aquascape with the grand canyon as my inspiration. Can anyone think of a substrate that is reddish in color? I may enlist the help of jimmyjam with this one since i hear he is quite experienced with aquascaping. I would love to keep some Discus in the tank but will have to research the parameters for them to make sure they fit well in this plan.
Any comments would be appreciated..

Thanks
Dave


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Flourite is quite red in colour. If that is not red enough for you, there is always Flourite Red too 

There are quite a few accomplished aqua-scapers on these forums, so check out the Planted Tank Photo sections of these forums for ideas/inspiration.


----------

